# Manual or S-Tronic TTS



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

should I get a manual or s-tronic TTS?

Do the MK3 manual TTS's suffer from a weak clutch i.e not able to handle a remap?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I would go for DSG definitively, quicker gearshifts when driving fast, more comfortable in city or if you are lazy  , with a theoretical fuel consumption reduction.
if you go for the manual version and want to remap it, you need a low torque setting, otherwise clutch will slip


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Cheers Kev, there are other things to consider with getting s-tronic though such as servicing costs and checking they have been done at right time. Plus more expensive things to go wrong. 

I mention clutch slip because everyone said 'oh the clutch will slip when I had my mk2 TFSI remaped to 270bhp. That was 3 years ago, car is 80,000 miles and clutch is fine.


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

I have a tts manual remapped with milltek cat back and APR filter. It’s doing about 370 and the clutch has been fine so far.

Roy


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

snurdf said:


> I have a tts manual remapped with milltek cat back and APR filter. It’s doing about 370 and the clutch has been fine so far.
> 
> Roy


Cheers Roy. 

What else should I look out for with potential purchase of a 15/16 plate TTS? Do they come with mag ride as standard? 

I've heard about seats braking, anything else?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, MR is a std equipment on TTS.
according to Audi Technical bulletin, supersport seats brekage has been solved only with 17 YM production


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

kevin#34 said:


> yes, MR is a std equipment on TTS.
> according to Audi Technical bulletin, supersport seats brekage has been solved only with 17 YM production


Cheers, is it an expensive replacement?


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> I would go for DSG definitively, quicker gearshifts when driving fast, more comfortable in city or if you are lazy  , with a theoretical fuel consumption reduction.
> if you go for the manual version and want to remap it, you need a low torque setting, otherwise clutch will slip


This!


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

snurdf said:


> I have a tts manual remapped with milltek cat back and APR filter. It’s doing about 370 and the clutch has been fine so far.
> 
> Roy


Then it’s either a low torque map or not 370… has it been on the dyno?

A massive advantage of DSG is that they can run a lot more torque than a manual as any decent tuner will increase the clamping pressure when mapping both ECU and TCU.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes it is, unfortunately 



carlsicesilverTT said:


> Cheers, is it an expensive replacement?


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

It's a low torque map


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

kevin#34 said:


> yes it is, unfortunately


Have to check if seat issue has been fixed before buying, is there anything visible to check to show the seat fault has been previously fixed?


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

DSG is incredible but I went for a manual because I enjoy driving. They seem harder to find also. Clutch is immaculate. 
Thermostat & coolant leaks are quite common on early mk3s and my satnav is kaput.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if it has been fixed already, it should be mentioned in the car maintenance record, I guess

this is the related bulletin:


https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2015/MC-10123664-9999.pdf






carlsicesilverTT said:


> Have to check if seat issue has been fixed before buying, is there anything visible to check to show the seat fault has been previously fixed?


----------



## Master Yoda (May 18, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> if it has been fixed already, it should be mentioned in the car maintenance record, I guess
> 
> this is the related bulletin:
> 
> ...


OMG - my car has this. There is a gap that sometimes opens up between the backrest and the front leather seat on the driver side exactly as in your pdf file but I can't see any cracked plastic and it's slightly lower down... When it opens up I can see white material inside. My car is not under warranty - can I still get this sorted out free from Audi? It was being serviced regularly by Audi Main Dealers during the time that bulletin was released. Surely this should be a forced recall if it's a known safety issue affecting airbags? Also my car is 2015 and that bulletin states 2016 models. When I bought my car 3 years ago Audi wrote to me about a safety recall on something to do with the fuel filler / fuel supply and made me take the car in. Nothing was ever mentioned about the seats to me and I had them manually check their database on all safety recalls against my car.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

AlrightSally said:


> DSG is incredible but I went for a manual because I enjoy driving. They seem harder to find also. Clutch is immaculate.
> Thermostat & coolant leaks are quite common on early mk3s and my satnav is kaput.


That's not good is it, sat nav kaput. Is this common issue also?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it wasn't a safety recall, because the problem was affecting seat covers and not airbag itself.
Even if your warranty is expired, if Audi wants, might go for a goodwill (total, or maybe partial, asking you to cover a percentage of the reparation cost).
About the safety recall you mentioned, I believe you are referring to the 20BX campaign (added protection for the
fuel tank heat shield bracket).






Master Yoda said:


> OMG - my car has this. There is a gap that sometimes opens up between the backrest and the front leather seat on the driver side exactly as in your pdf file but I can't see any cracked plastic and it's slightly lower down... When it opens up I can see white material inside. My car is not under warranty - can I still get this sorted out free from Audi? It was being serviced regularly by Audi Main Dealers during the time that bulletin was released. Surely this should be a forced recall if it's a known safety issue affecting airbags? Also my car is 2015 and that bulletin states 2016 models. When I bought my car 3 years ago Audi wrote to me about a safety recall on something to do with the fuel filler / fuel supply and made me take the car in. Nothing was ever mentioned about the seats to me and I had them manually check their database on all safety recalls against my car.


fuel tank heat shield bracket .


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> That's not good is it, sat nav kaput. Is this common issue also?


Not that I’m aware of.
We need a better definition of “kaput”.

Perhaps it never had NAV in the first instance? In which case doesn’t the NAV button bring up a message “contact dealer” or some such?

If so, not hard to add with correct tools. See Firmware Update Thread.


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

pcbbc said:


> Not that I’m aware of.
> We need a better definition of “kaput”.
> 
> Perhaps it never had NAV in the first instance? In which case doesn’t the NAV button bring up a message “contact dealer” or some such?
> ...


Nah. It had the technology pack from new, then one day the nav started to drift further from my actual destination and is now somewhere in the Atlantic. 
Audi know all about the issue - usually it's water ingress in the antenna but mine baffled a local VAG specialist - said he wanted the weekend to play around with it but there's no way that was happening, even if they're cheaper than official Audi. Also out of warranty of course. I just plug in a crummy garmin now so not a big issue but still something to consider.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

AlrightSally said:


> Nah. It had the technology pack from new, then one day the nav started to drift further from my actual destination and is now somewhere in the Atlantic.
> Audi know all about the issue - usually it's water ingress in the antenna but mine baffled a local VAG specialist - said he wanted the weekend to play around with it but there's no way that was happening, even if they're cheaper than official Audi. Also out of warranty of course. I just plug in a crummy garmin now so not a big issue but still something to consider.


This is not very inspiring ! Def wouldn't except that considering how much a tts costs.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

I have seen an example of the seat issue, it looks like the leather comes away from the backing, almost like the adhesive used was not applied properly. It's close to pull loop to access the rear seats. Is this what is referred to as the "broken seat" issue?


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> This is not very inspiring ! Def wouldn't except that considering how much a tts costs.


Sure it sucks and Audi don't have great customer reputation but in the grand scheme of things it's pretty minor. I still love my car! - it's a 16 plate I got second hand over 3 years ago and only slightly looking to upgrade to a TTRS. 

Have you decided on auto/manual? Hope you haven't been put off!


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

AlrightSally said:


> Sure it sucks and Audi don't have great customer reputation but in the grand scheme of things it's pretty minor. I still love my car! - it's a 16 plate I got second hand over 3 years ago and only slightly looking to upgrade to a TTRS.
> 
> Have you decided on auto/manual? Hope you haven't been put off!


I see no advantage , pro and con of manual and s-tronic. S-tronic will cost more especially if keeping car long term. There is a clear advantage to keeping things simple i.e no Quattro or auto box = lowest running costs.


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

I tested few Audi models with manual transmission. Audi does not have a nice feeling when you shift. The feel is very vague and soft.

I haven’t tried the TT in manual though.

Honestly I never understood these kinds of threads.
Not because its a “stupid question” but because it’s 100% up to your personal preferences. I know people who wont drive an automatic even if you gift them one. 🤣
While others see manuals as a product of a bygone era and left shoe destroyer 😂

I personally would never go back to manual car unless its like my 2nd “weekend car”. Because there is no way I am doing the whole clutch in clutch out dance during heavy traffic.
Now a good spec 911 or Boxter for my weekend car in manual. Why not! 😁


----------



## TTMS (9 mo ago)

KarlSwiss said:


> I tested few Audi models with manual transmission. Audi does not have a nice feeling when you shift. The feel is very vague and soft.


Every manual TT I've driven has a very positive gear change - nice short throw, very slick, very well defined gate, one of the best. A manual TT is a joy to drive enthusiastically - really connects you with the car - but is also easy enough to drive in the mundane heavy-traffic commute every day.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

I wonder if it’s possible to pull the MIB, detach the sharkfin FAKRA connection, and add an aftermarket GPS antenna instead?


----------



## TTMS (9 mo ago)

pcbbc said:


> I wonder if it’s possible to pull the MIB, detach the sharkfin FAKRA connection, and add an aftermarket GPS antenna instead?


It is, yes. Less than £20 for a decent facra active antenna and plugs straight into MIB


----------

